# 2014 NFL Discussion Thread



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Giants offense is still broken geesh!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

"Whatever words you want to use to describe it, there's no production"......Tom Coughlin. The Giants need to do some rethinking or we'll be getting a repeat of last season.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Any one interested in picking games weekly strictly for fun.

JW's Pro Football Pick'em

_Group ID# 11583_
Password: luck

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/11583


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> "Whatever words you want to use to describe it, there's no production"......Tom Coughlin.


Tom Coughlin is the best. The Jags should have never gotten rid of him. Don't worry Giants fans. Camp Coughlin is not over. He will coach em up. If you will remember, the Jacksonville offense took a hit when Gilbride left also. Something about Coughlin and Gilbride where their minds just melded as you can see from the two superbowl wins.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

John W said:


> Any one interested in picking games weekly strictly for fun.
> 
> JW's Pro Football Pick'em
> 
> ...


The only thing worst then picking games for fun is getting them all for nothing. 

Ps games are too short. More penalties ref.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Giants offense is still broken geesh!


It's so brutal to watch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I find it hard to tell anything at all from pre-season. They play the starters so sparingly, and even then aren't going all-out and really running what they would in a regular season game. It is usually night vs day once the regular season starts.

Aside from a rookie standout every now and then, the regular season usually bears no resemblance to the preseason.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Agreed. Remember how the Lions went 4-0 preseason and 0-16 regular season? 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I find it hard to tell anything at all from pre-season. They play the starters so sparingly, and even then aren't going all-out and really running what they would in a regular season game. It is usually night vs day once the regular season starts.
> 
> Aside from a rookie standout every now and then, the regular season usually bears no resemblance to the preseason.


Correcto! 
If my team goes 0-4 in preseason, I recall how it's not a precursor to the regular season. If they go 4-0, I think, "Damn, they're good!" (then they lose the first three games of the real season.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Every once in a while, the good teams happen to do well in the preseason just because their opponents aren't trying hard either... so it works to balance the performance and the better team wins. But I remember lot of years when some of the best teams barely won a game in preseason in part because they knew what they had and didn't want to tip their hand for the regular season.

Now, if you see a particularly inept performance, that could be a bad sign... You can't tell the actual performance as such, but if your QB is making poor decisions in the preseason when the pressure is low, you can bet those bad decisions will come frequently in the real games.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Giants were preaching an up tempo offense I haven't seen anything close to that. I will wait and see what happens on the next preseason game. When the starters will play into the 3rd quarter.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

This is gonna be the year of the Raiders.... Believe it


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like to, and I have a son who'd like to. 

Me, I'm with the Niners even though I live a bit closer to the Raider Nation.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful day in NY for football!


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboys will go 8-8 again and lose in the NFC EAST championship game again


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

boukengreen said:


> Cowboys will go 8-8 again and lose in the NFC EAST championship game again


As long as one of the second 8's starts today, I hope better for them!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

boukengreen said:


> Cowboys will go 8-8 again and lose in the NFC EAST championship game again


When is the "NFC EAST" championship game? Is there even one? I'm not aware of such a game on the schedule.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a home game for 49ers


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I'll take luck over skill any day!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great opening day. Eagles did a nice turn around in the second half and the 49ers trounced the Cowboys! Looking forward to tomorrow's Giants vs Lions game.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> When is the "NFC EAST" championship game? Is there even one? I'm not aware of such a game on the schedule.


i was talking about the week 17 game because the last 3 years that game has decided who won the NFC East


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

boukengreen said:


> i was talking about the week 17 game because the last 3 years that game has decided who won the NFC East


I wondered later if that might be what you meant... Dallas has just been this weird experiment in mediocrity for years now. You hate when your team sucks, but usually sucking is followed by some improvement eventually... that "worst to first" thing happens in several divisions... but somehow throughout it all, Dallas manages to stay just good enough to not be crappy and just crappy enough not to be good. It's actually kind of amazing to stay that mediocre.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The whole GIANT team is broken now.


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

Zimmer is the real deal!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Are we allow to discuss Rodger Goodell press conference?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

What I got from the press conference is Roger Goodell speaks in riddles


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Are we allow to discuss Rodger Goodell press conference?


Sure


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Domestic violence is a big problem in our country not just in the NFL. It would be great if the NFL got it right but it has to be address in a national level. Advertisers like Budweiser might condemn what is happening in the league but most of the cases of domestic abuse I have seen in my lifetime have had alcohol as a contribuing factor.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That was the irony that Jon Stewart pointed out a couple of nights ago. The company who is the major manufacturer of what it perhaps the biggest contributor to domestic violence is telling the NFL "Uh, hey, you've got a problem..."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_As long as we stay civil and don't attack each other (which would be ironic given the sub-topic) I think the current events of the NFL are ok to talk about here. Just keep it civil._


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As for my opinion... it's nuanced, so I hope the message comes clear.

I abhor domestic violence, spousal/child abuse, and any other euphemism you want to use. I wouldn't want to associate or be friends with a person who does such things repeatedly, especially one who does such things while sober and in control reasonably of his faculties.

Having said that, I get to a grey area when it comes to "you should lose your job" over this stuff. If it doesn't happen in the workplace and doesn't happen to another employee of the workplace... my general stance is that companies should stay out of it, with a minor exception. I can see where you are facing criminal charges and your employer might put you on paid leave while the courts sort things out. That makes sense from a "taking care of employees" and "taking care of the company" perspective... send you away while you deal with the case in court. If you are convicted, a company is generally within its rights to fire you and you might be in jail anyway.

Now... there is the court of public opinion... so IF I don't like a spouse/child abuser... I might decide the NFL isn't a sport for me to watch anymore... and maybe a lot of people do that... so the NFL might think it needs to address that by cutting ties. To me, this gives them the right to put in place policies and restrictions and people who work for the NFL sign contracts to some moral clauses of "being a good citizen"... I point to things like it is legal to drink alcohol and even to be drunk, but most employers have policy against coming to work drunk... and that's a minor thing.

So... if the NFL wants to make policy and consistently distance itself from abusers... that seems legal to me... and I would be fine with it... and it would probably help keep me a viewer if I was inclined to tune them out over a scandal with a player.

But what I don't like... is how it seems right now... that it isn't the NFL being against spouse/child abuse... but that it only cares about losing revenue... so IF the public left them alone, we wouldn't be seeing talk of new policies against something that should be obviously wrong. I lose respect for the NFL over how it seems the crimes allegedly (and actually in several cases) are not as despicable to them as is the potential for lost customers... The NFL, to me, seems to be responding to public outrage rather than being outraged themselves... so I find much of their policy to be lackluster and accidentally positive going forward.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Good third week. Giants have settled down and got their first win. Great Eagles/Redskins game. My hat's off to Quarterback Nick Foles for hanging in there after taking all those hits. Shame about Terry Bradshaw's son-in-law.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

9:30 am football game Lions Falcons. I'm going to feel like I'm on the west coast.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

And people on the west coast are going to feel like they're in Hawaii.


----------

